# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena

## inkie

Ha

sinds 1,5 jaar heb ik het mirena spiraaltje, super. Sinds een aantal maanden geen menstruatie meer maar wel deze periode last van witte afscheiding. Is na een week ofzo weer over.

Herkent iemand dit :Confused:  

Inkie

----------


## peertje

hoi hoi

ik gebruik nu ruim 2jaar de mirena spiraal en continue last van afscheiding erg vervelend maar pas sinds het gebruik van de spiraal dus denk idd dat het daar aan ligt

groetjes

----------


## edith

hoi,

Ook ik heb veel last van afscheiding en van vaginale schimmelinfecties herkent iemand dit?

----------


## Jeaneke

:Confused:  Hallo allemaal,
Ik hoop dat er iemand is die mijn klachten herkent. Ik gebruik nu drie jaar de Mirena en was er altijd dik tevreden over. Echter.......ik ben nu al 14 dagen achter elkaar ongesteld. De laatste tijd werd ik ook regelmatiger ongesteld dan voorheen. Ik voel me verder prima, maar dat ongesteld zijn is wel heel vervelend. 
Voorheen werd ik ook nog wel een keer ongesteld, maar dat was zeer onregelmatig en duurde hooguit maar 2 dagen. Wie o wie weet hier meer over??
Groetjes, Jeaneke

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien dat er in dit topic http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=328 een antwoord staat voor je? Er komen hier niet zoveel mensen, dus de kan dat er net iemand komt die dit ook gehad heeft is vrij klein. Zelf heb ik hier geen ervaring mee, dus ik kan je helaas niet verder helpen...

----------


## angelique smulders

ik heb begin maart een spiraal laten plaatsen door de huisarts.Was erg pijnlijk
zo erg dat ik zelfs ben flauw gevallen.De volgende dag was hij er al weer uit of dat nou komt dat de dokter hem niet goed had geplaats.Ben in april naar de gynacoloog geweest en die heeft hem op nieuw geplaatst,ik heb de eerste drie maanden nergens last van gehad wel af en toe een beetje bloedverlies ,afscheiding. Nu heb ik de laatste tijd last van stemmingsbuien,paniekaanvallen,hoofdpijn,ik weet me eigen als ik weer zo klote dag heb echt geen raad ,zou het liefst me bed in duiken en dan hopen dat alles zo weer voorbij is,voel me van de 7dagen in de week zeker vijf erg down.zit er ook aan de denken om hem toch maar er uit te laten halen
en dan maar gewoon weer ongesteld te worden elke maand dat is denk ik beter dan dat ik me nu voel.Is er iemand die ook deze klachten heeft en wat heb je eraan gedaan

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik heb dergelijke klachten vaker gelezen. Ikzelf heb het met de dianepil erg gehad. Stoppen met die pil (of voor jou dan mirena eruit) heeft enorm geholpen, voel me veel happyer... Als het je puur om de menstruatie gaat... das altijd beter uit te houden dan iets in je lijf waar je continu down van bent. Sterkte!

----------


## ralf.monique

ik heb sinds het gebruik van de spiraal steeds een zeurende pijn in de onderbuike en afscheiding lees al dat er meerder zijn met deze klachten

----------


## rachellelinda

hallo ik gebruik nu een paar maanden de mirena maar ik heb me twijfels erover of ie wel fijn is als ik al die verhalen zo hoor ook over de veilig heid
dan kan ik beter terug op de pil gaan als ik da zo allemaal lees de meeste worden nu zwanger

----------

